# TIAA annuity payment direct deposit into French bank account



## SDP (May 10, 2021)

Hello everyone. My husband is considering whether to have his U.S. TIAA annuity payment direct deposited into his French bank account in euros. Has anyone here any knowledge of whether the exchange rates TIAA uses are favorable (or is it better to deposit into the US account and use Transferwise or a similar service to move funds)?
Any input would be welcome.


----------

